# Pole barn, how does the sliding door trim tie in?



## Maxpowers (Apr 4, 2012)

Putting a lean to on my pole barn, want to put a sliding door on one portion and am trying to figure out how all the trim ties together. I didn't build a overhang, just 1" of metal roof overhang. So pretty simple for the rest of the wall, steel panels run to the top, put your eave trim on and your done.

Here's my guess for how it works with the door hardware. Track cover covers the track, does the eave trim cover the upper lip of the track cover? And do you use just a L shaped piece of fascia to cover any exposed pieces of header? I need my door as high as possible so there's not really any room to put steel panel above it.

And what about on the portion that doesn't have an opening but has the track for the door. I'm guessing the steel panel butts up against the bottom of the track. What prevents water from getting behind that metal? Is the track cover supposed to do that?

Here's some pics of the parts I've been looking at to make sure we're on the same page.

Track cover









Eave trim









L shaped fascia








Is this the trim that goes on top of the panels beneath the door slide?


----------



## M5farm (Jan 14, 2014)

im not really following you , but im guessing this is sorta like what your describing . If you are attaching the door channel to the facia then the channel trim will go under the eave drip like the crude drawing.

That's the only scenario I can think of if you have no overhang for using a soffit .

the J channel will attach to top of fascia and the panels will slip into it . where the J channel and the track meet you will have to cut and fold the trim to make a smooth transition then use a good butyl caulk (do not use silicone)


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

Your track cover is your 'drip cap flashing', similar to what you do for windows and doors. The top of track cover should slide under 'siding' or metal siding, in your case. Or if your high enough, under the eave trim. 
Always a pain to get overlap when doing an addition, like a door or window on an existing build. Perhaps you have exposed siding screws you can unloosen so you can slide track cover top edge under? 
For non-metal siding, I use a flush cut saw to cut nails under siding so I can slip drip cap flashing under.


----------



## IMFoghorn (Jan 28, 2012)

If I'm following you correctly then *"melli"* is correct. Your flashing should go under the roof panels or trim and over the track cover.

JMO Foghorn


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Yep.
Then for the sliding door, when it's closed, put some heavy duty weather stripping at the end of the door - vertically - to keep out the moisture.
Think of the seal at the *bottom* of a garage door.
If there isn't a track of some kind at the bottom, you can make one from a furring strip or 2 x 2 to keep the wind from blowing it inward and allowing moisture in too.


----------



## Maxpowers (Apr 4, 2012)

This is new construction so the siding isn't on yet. I've got the roof on but I didn't put in the last set of screws so I can still slide flashing underneath it.


----------



## Maxpowers (Apr 4, 2012)

One more question I'll just throw here. How tall do you like your skirtboards? Livestock barn if it makes any difference.


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

Maxpowers said:


> One more question I'll just throw here. How tall do you like your skirtboards? Livestock barn if it makes any difference.


What is this for? At the base of wall?


----------



## Maxpowers (Apr 4, 2012)

Yeah the treated boards on bottom. Usually called grade boards or skirt boards. I figure the taller the better since they'll probably take some abuse from the livestock.


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

Maxpowers said:


> Yeah the treated boards on bottom. Usually called grade boards or skirt boards. I figure the taller the better since they'll probably take some abuse from the livestock.


Hmmm, how is the wall metal terminated at bottom? Does it slide over a concrete foundation? Or is it just hanging? 
How far off grade does the metal terminate? 
Usually, one wants a drip cap at bottom of wall, to go over skirt board...to keep bulk water from entering building, and rotting sill plate.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Maxpowers said:


> One more question I'll just throw here. How tall do you like your skirtboards? Livestock barn if it makes any difference.


I put my skirt boards on grade like form boards. That way I can pour concrete level some day if I choose to. Even if you only do part like a tack room all skirt boards will be on grade.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Maxpowers said:


> Yeah the treated boards on bottom. Usually called grade boards or skirt boards. I figure the taller the better since they'll probably take some abuse from the livestock.


If I use for livestock I build a "fence" on the inside to keep them away from the metal outside and pushing on it. Fasten it to the poles.


----------

